# Arc Audio fd4150 mods????



## audijay (Mar 18, 2014)

Any you guys know how to mod one of these, I'd be happy to send it you

Looking for a little more power and sound like one of the arc SE amps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry buddy, but there really isn't a whole lot you can do. Possibly roll different op-amps, but that's about it. That's a very solid amp to start with. 

Trying to squeeze more power out of it than what it's already rated for is also out of the question. It would take far more effort to accomplish then it would be worth doing.


----------

